
PyCon US 2020 in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania is cancelled - obi1kenobi
https://pycon.blogspot.com/2020/03/pycon-us-2020-in-pittsburgh.html
======
K0SM0S
> _“Even though the in-person event isn’t happening in 2020, our staff and
> volunteers are already planning to deliver several PyCon US components
> remotely throughout April.”_

I hope the remote paradigm will stay even after the crisis, in addition to
normal attending. It's great to be able to stream conferences, but even more
interactivity would be great.

I recently watched an impressive TED talk about _volumetric video_ ¹. I can
see us moving fast into a hybrid reality with such "UX".

____

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwUkbi4_wWo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwUkbi4_wWo)

------
zenlot
Just recently they were shouting that they'll proceed with the conference[1].
Seen too many of those who were just few weeks ago advocating that COVID-19 is
not a threat and it will be BAU. Finally everyone stopped ignoring and taking
it seriously.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22471162](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22471162)

~~~
nedbat
Conference organizers are liable for cancelled contracts, unless the
cancellation is due to a larger force.

Did you read the March 12th blog post?
[https://pycon.blogspot.com/2020/03/march-12-update-on-
covid-...](https://pycon.blogspot.com/2020/03/march-12-update-on-
covid-19.html)

~~~
zenlot
Last time their argument was: "Currently, there have not been any COVID-19
cases in Pennsylvania".

~~~
nedbat
So despite their blog post explaining why it took so long to cancel, you
believe something nefarious or incompetent was going on?

